# NOIDA | Delhi One | 190m | 42 fl | 37 fl | 32 fl | U/C



## blink_182 (Jul 3, 2010)

Delhi One
LOCATION NOIDA , INDIA
ARCHITECT Woods Bagot

NUMBER OF TOWERS 9

2 FIVE STAR HOTELS (Four Seasons will operate a 250 room hotel)
3 Four Seasons residential towers(180 UNITS)(The tallest residential building rise to 190m .)
4 commercial office towers




IndiansUnite said:


> *Delhi 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blink_182 (Jul 3, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Jan updates from 3C company


........


----------



## blink_182 (Jul 3, 2010)

Abinash89 said:


> sept updates from the 3C site


....


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

massive !!

noida is part of delhi metro??


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Yup, Its part of Delhi NCR


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

My fav project in NCR.


----------



## blink_182 (Jul 3, 2010)

October update



deekshith said:


> October updates from its website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*March Update!*



********** said:


> March updates


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*April Update!*



********** said:


> April updates
> 
> 'Four Seasons Hotel'
> 
> ...


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

awsome :nuts: :nuts: :banana:


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

more pics please


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Moderators change the thread title to -

*NOIDA | Delhi One | 190m-42fl + 37fl + 32fl + more | U/C *

source


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

********** said:


> copyright [email protected]


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

August 06 update by *Deekshith* - source

Hotel









Tower A









FS-1









FS-2


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Aerial view renders posted by *Deekshith* in India-subforum.
SOURCE


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Delhi One Walkthrough video


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*3D CGI+ Batman in Delhi* from Dawn Digital


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

x-posting



********** said:


> September updates
> 
> 'Tower A & Tower B'
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

More renders from Dawn Digital
Originally posted by Gudavalli in Delhi-subforum


----------



## Quinones (Sep 26, 2013)

Great project i would like to see this
when this will be complete
Thanks for sharing for this


----------

